# معجزة النور المقدس الذى يخرج من قبر السيد المسيح



## مونيكا 57 (14 يونيو 2011)

*معجزة النور المقدس الذى يخرج من قبر السيد المسيح منذ قيامته وحتى اليوم   
منذ قيامة السيد المسيح من قبره وحتى يومنا هذا يفج نور من قبر السيد المسيح وذلك فى يوم السبت ويطلق عليه المسيحيين أسم سبت النور تمييزاً له عن باقى أيام السبوت السنة  وهذا السبت هو الذى يسبق مباشرة عيد القيامة  يخرج نور عظيم من قبر الرب يسوع المسيح بكنيسة القيامة بأورشاليم، وهذا النور له مميزات خاصة حيث أنه فى ثوان يضئ شموع زوار الكنيسة كلها ، فتنير الكنيسة بنور السيد المسيح .. والأمر العجيب أن هذا النور لا يحرق من يلمسه فى الدقائق الأولى ولكنه يتحول بعدها إلى نار ..
ويخرج النور المقدس بعد صلوات يقوم بها صاحب الغبطة بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس فى أورشليم المدينة المقدسة وتتم على مراحل :-


أولاً : التأكد أن القبر فارغ 
يتم تحضير القبر والتأكد من أنه قبر فارغ فى صباح يوم سبت النور حيث يبدأ الفحص في 10:00 وينتهي في 11:00 صباحاً حيث يدخل البطريرك ومن معه ويتأكد من عدم وجود أى شئ فى القبر  وبعد التأكد من خلو القبر المقدس من أى مادة مسببة لهذه المعجزة، يتم وضع ختم من العسل الممزوج بالشمع على باب القبر كما حدث تماماً من الرومان وذكر فى الإنجيل الصورة المقابلة بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس يختم الشمع -------------------------> 
ثانياً  : النور يفج من القبر 
و في الساعة 12:00 يدخل الكنيسة بطريرك أورشاليم (القدس) للروم الأرثوذكس ومعه رؤساء الأساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة وبطريرك الأرمن .
ثم تبدأ أجراس مدينة أورشليم بدق الأجراس بالنغمة الحزاينى حين يدخل البطريرك ويجلس على الكرسى البابوى، وتتجمع الطوائف المسيحية من أرمن و أقباط أرثوذكس ثم يدخل الجميع أمام القبر و يظل القبر مُقفل و مختوم، يقوم بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس من على كرسيه ويدخل للقبر ، ولكن قبل أن يدخل إلى القبر يتم تفتيشه للتأكد من عدم وجود أى مصدر للنار أو النور معه حتى أنه يخلع الملابس السوداء و يقف بالملابس البيضاء ، ويكون هذا التفتيش على يد كل من حاكم القدس ومدير شرطة القدس وهم بالطبع (غير مسيحيين) بجانب أخرين من الكهنة ، و يتم هذا التفتيش أمام الجميع . 
ثم يدخل البطريرك فى القبر المقدس، وهو يحمل شمعة مطفأة .

تحدث مراسم النور المقدّس وتتكون من ثلاث مراحل: .

الصلاة و التمجيد ثم دخول الأسقف في القبر المقدس ،
 صلاوات البطريرك طالباً من الرب أن يخرج النور المقدسداخل القبر المقدس، 
يصلّي بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس وهو راكعاً و يذكر الطلبات الخاصّة التي تطلب سيّدنا يسوع المسيح أن يرسل نوره المقدّس. 
وفى هذا الوقت يترقب الجميع خروج النور فى سكون و صمت شديد شاخصين إلى القبر الفارغ يحملون الشموع لينيروها من النور المقدس ..
 بعد صلاة البطريرك يسمع الحاضرين صوت صفيراً و يخرج برق أزرق وأبيض من الضوء المقدّس يخترق من كل المكان، كما لو أن ملايين الومضات الفوتوغرافية تعانق الحاضرين و تنعكس على الحيطان وتضئ كلّ الشموع من هذا النور.
 أما فى القبر المقدس يخرج النور و يضئ الشمعة التى يحملها البطريرك . ويبدأ الحاضرين في الهتافات و الصلاة بينما تنساب دموع البهجة والإيمان من عيون الناس . 
وهذا النور شبيه بما ذكره الكتاب المقدس عن الروح القدس فى سفر الأعمال وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ (أع2: 2)
ثم تبدأ إحتفالات النور المقدس التى تقام فى سبت النور فيدورون حول القبر المقدس ثلاث دورات فيبدأ الروم الأرثوذكس دوراتهم الثلاثة ثم الأرمن ومن حقوق الأقباط أن يدورون بعدهم ثلاث دورات حيث ينشدون ألحانهم القبطية الشهيرة ويتكرر هذا الإحتفال مرة ثانية فى الساعة الرابعة من صباح (فجر) أحد الفصح . 

[YOUTUBE]_d60ovbNjEo[/YOUTUBE]
ينبثق النور المقدس من قبر المسيح holy light 

 أما ما لم أذكره أن معجزه أنشقاق العمود المقدس فى كنسية القيامة قد حدثت مرتين مختلفتين، و كل منهما كانت مصابة لمعجزة كبيرة .. 
 معجزة النار المقدّسة ، القدس، 1579 : دفع جماعة من الأرمن الأغنياء إلى السلطان العثمانى و حاكم مدينة القدس مبالغ مالية ضخمة كرشوة لكى يخلوا الكنيسة من المسيحيين الأرثوذكس سكان القدس الفقراء ، للأسف المال هو الشيطان الذى يعمى العقول ، و وافق بالطبع حاكم مدينة القدس و السلطان العثمانى على مطلبهم، و أخلوا الكنيسة من الحجاج المسيحيين و سكان القدس الأصليين ، و دخل الأرمن الأغنياء إلى الكنيسة و أغلقوا الأبواب على أنفسهم و جلس عامة الشعب خارج الكنيسة و أمامهم جنود الجيش التركى يمنعوهم من الدخول .. و مرت الدقائق كالساعات ، لا يقطعها إلا صلوات الأرمن الأغنياء داخل الكنيسة و بكاء عامة الشعب و الحجاج خارجها، فأملهم الوحيد هو مشاهدة النور المقدس الذى ينبعث من قبر السيد المسيح و ها هم قد مُنعوا منه، و جاء موعد أنطلاق النور .. و لم يحدث شئ داخل الكنيسة .. أخذ يصلى الأرمن بداخل الكنيسة .. و لكن بلا أستجابة ، و هنا أعلن السيد المسيح أن رسالته إلى خدامه و أبنائه المتواضعين .. فخرج النور يشق العمود الشمالى للكنيسة و يغرق كل الحاضرين خارج الكنيسة ، و أمن العديد من المسلمين من رجال الجيش التركى 
و لعل أبرزهم هو الجندى (عُمر) الذى كان يحرس بوابة دير القديس أبراهيم فصرخ مردداً " أُمن بالله واحد .. يسوع المسيح .. أنه الدين الصحيح" و سقط من أعلى البوابة من أرتفاع أكثر من 35 قدم ، فهبطت أقدامه على الرخام الصلب و لكنه أمتص سقوطه و كأنه شمع .. فغرزت رجل الجندى و هو كان يردد عبارات الأيمان .. و أنطبعت أثار أقدام الجندى فى الرخام .. بل انه أخذ سلاحه ودفعه في الحجارة كما لو أن في الشمع الناعم، وبدأ بتمجيد السيد المسيح بشكل متواصل. و هذه القطعة من الرخام موجودة حتى اليوم و تستطيع أن تشاهدها ، بل و تتحسسها بيدك لتتأكد من أن الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد، و كان العقاب من الأتراك المسلمين لهذا الجندى المرتد عن الإسلام هو قطع رأسه و أحراق جسده و قد تم، و قد جمع المؤمنين رفات هذا الجندى و كفنوها و وضعوها بدير القديس باناجيا العظيم (Panagia) حيث يخرج عطر من رفات الجندى عُمر المتنصر إلى يومنا هذا .. 

وظل العمود المشقوق ( صورته بالأعلى) دليلاً على أن الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد و أن هذه المعجزة حقيقة . و هناك مصادر أخرى تشير أن هذه المعجزة قد حدثت قبل هذا الوقت المحدد أعلى ، حوالى سنة 1517 أو 1547 ،  ولكنها حدثت و دونت تاريخياً، و من الشيق حول هذه المعجزة التى تحدث دائماً و كل سنة فى اليوم الموافق لسبت النور الذى يليه يوم أحد القيامة، أننا نجد تأثر المسلمين بها منذ الماضى و العديد منهم أمنوا بها.. : نجد قصة المؤذن الذى شاهد المعجزة سنة 1579 فى عهد السلطان مراد و آمن بالمسيح و ترك الإسلام 


السنكسار القبطى سجل معجزة إنبثاق النور فى وجود إبراهيم باشا الأمير المسلم 

لمعجزة الثانية : هى المعجزة الشهيرة المكتوب عنها فى السنكسار فى سيرة حياة القديس القبطى الأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة تحت يوم ( 28 برمهات) حادثة النور في القدس الشريف : " فقد حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أن فتح بيت المقدس والشام سنة 1832 م أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم " 
" حادثة النور في القدس الشريف فقد حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أنفتح بيت المقدس والشام سنة 1832 م أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم كما يفعل بطاركة الروم في كل سنة ، فلبي البابا الدعوة ولما وصل فلسطين قوبل بكل حفاوة وإكرام ودخل مدينة القدس بموكب كبير واحتفال فخم اشترك فيه الوالي والحكام ورؤساء الطوائف المسيحية . 
ولما رأي بحكمته أن انفراده بالخدمة علي القبر المقدس يترتب عليه عداوة بين القبط والروم اعتذر للباشا لإعفائه من هذه الخدمة فطلب إليه أن يشترك مع بطريرك الروم – علي أن يكون هو ثالثهم لأنه كان يرتاب في حقيقة النور . وفي يوم سبت النور غصت كنيسة القيامة بالجماهير حتى ضاقت بالمصلين فأمر الباشا بإخراج الشعب خارجا بالفناء الكبير . ولما حان وقت الصلاة دخل البطريركان مع الباشا إلى القبر المقدس وبدأت الصلاة المعتادة . وفي الوقت المعين انبثق النور من القبر بحالة ارتعب منها الباشا وصار في حالة ذهول فأسعفه البابا بطرس حتى أفاق . أما الشعب الذي في الخارج فكانوا أسعد حظا ممن كانوا بداخل الكنيسة فان أحد أعمدة باب القيامة الغربي انشق وظهر لهم منه النور ، وقد زادت هذه الحادثة مركز البابا بطرس هيبة واحتراما لدي الباشا وقام قداسته بإصلاحات كبيرة في كنيسة القيامة ." 
و هذه صورة المعجـــــــــــــــــــزة ، صورة العمود المشقوق الموجود بكنسية القيامة إلى هذا اليوم 







 من الواضح أن الصورة الثانية تختلف عن الصورة الأولى، فشكل الأعمدة مختلف تماماً و كلاً من العمودين موجود بكنسية القيامة .
و من أحد الأمور المخفية عن عيوننا هى قصة صلاح الدين الأيوبى فى كنيسة القيامة الذى شاهد النور المقدس بعينيه و حاول ان يطفئ الشمعة التى كانت بيده، كلما أطفأها أنطلقت النار المقدسة منها مرة أخرى .. حتى أيقن أنها معجزة فبكى و قال "أن أعرف أنها نبوة .. سأفقد حياتى أو سأفقد القدس" و بالفعل فقد حياته فى وقت قريب بعد هذا اليوم 

لمزيد من المعلومات أنقر على هذا الموقع   http://www.holyfire.org/eng/video.htm 

فى سنة 1187 بعدما أخذ المسلمون القدس تحت قيادة صلاح الدين الأيوبى ، قرر صلاح الدين فى هذه السنة أن يحضر أحتفال المسيحيين بعيد القيامة ، على الرغم من كونه مسلم إلا  أنه ذهب إلى الكنيسة يوم سبت النور  ، يخبرنا جاوتير فينيسوف "عند وصول صلاح الدين الأيوبى نزلت النار من السماء تضئ شموع الكنيسة ، وبدأ مساعديه فى التحرك من الخوف .. و أبتدأ المسيحيون فى تمجيد الله، المسلمين قالوا بأن النار سببها خدعة .. لذلك مسك صلاح الدين شمعة أشتعلت من النار التى نزلت من السماء، وحاول ان يطفئ هذه الشمعة، كلما أطفأها أنطلقت النار المقدسة منها مرة أخرى .. مرة ثم مرة أخرى ثم مرة ثالثة ، حتى أيقن أنها معجزة .. فأنهار وبكى وهو يقول (نعم، قريبا سأموت، أو أنا سأفقد القدس) وقد تحقق كلامه ومات , مات فى  الصوم الكبير التالي*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 يونيو 2011)

*

باحث مسلم وشماس مسيحي يبحثان حقيقة النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة
13/06/2011






كتب: عماد توماس - الاقباط متحدون


لماذا يطلق على سبت الفرح سبت النور؟ هل ينبعث بالفعل؟ لماذا يدخل البطريرك الأورشليمي الأرثوذكسي القبر وحده؟ هل ثمة خدعة في الأمر؟ وهل للعلم كلمة يقولها في هذا الخصوص؟ وما هي مكونات القبر المقدس ومفهوم النور في المسيحية، ولماذا يتم تفتيش وختم القبر، والنور المقدس في التاريخ الإسلامي؟. 
كل هذه الأسئلة يحاول الدكتور "جمال محمد أبو زيد"، والإبيذياكون "إدوار بشرى حنا"، الإجابة عليها فى كتاب "حقيقة النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة". ويؤكد المؤلفان أنهما قاما بكتابة هذا العمل لتسجيل حدوثه عبر القرون، وذلك من كافة الأوجه، سواء مسيحية أو تاريخية حول هذا الموضوع. متمنيين أن يكون هذا العمل نواة ليقوم الآخرين باستكمال الأبحاث والدراسات لإثراء المكتبة العربية والأجنبية. 


وعن النور المقدس يستشهد الباحثان بالتقليد الأرثوذكسي الذى يقول عنه "إنه أعجوبة يشهدها القبر المقدس في القدس كل سنة، وتحديدًا في "سبت الفرح (النور)" لعيد الفصح الشرقي الأرثوذكسي، في الزمان والمكان نفسيهما، إذ لا يزال النور "ينبعث أو يفيض"، على من يؤمن به كثيرًا، من القبر في كنيسة القيامة حيث دفن السيد المسيح وقام، في ظاهرة متجددة منذ القرن الميلادي الأول. 
ويرد الكتاب على تساؤل: لماذا لا يفيض النّور إلا في عيد الفصح الشرقيّ الأرثوذكسيّ؟ فيجيب: "المسألة ليست في حصريّة انبثاقه قبل الفصح الشرقيّ الأرثوذكسيّ، لأنّ قاعدة التعييد للفصح مسيحيّة عمومًا، وضعها آباء الكنيسة الجامعة في المجمع المسكونيّ الأول المنعقد في نيقية العام 325 م، يوم كانت الكنيسة واحدة. وقد رتّبوا حسابها لتكون متماشيةً مع واقعٍ تاريخيّ، وآخر ليتورجيّ، فتستند أولًا إلى اكتمال البدر في الشهر القمريّ (وفق سفر الخروج الأصحاح 12) الذي في موعده يتمّ الفصح النّاموسيّ اليهوديّ، والذي كان رمزًا للفصح الحقيقيّ، يسوع المسيح... ولكن ما حصل هو تغيير البابا "غريغوريوس" الرزنامة العام 1582م، من دون أن يراعي الحَدَث التاريخي والنّاموسيّ الكتابيّ لصلب المسيح، فصار بموجب الحساب الغريغوري الجديد يقع يوم القيامة قبل الفصح النّاموسي أحيانًا. 
وحسب الإيمان المسيحي فإن في سبت النور (سبت الفرح) يظهر النور في قبر السيد المسيح في كنيسة القيامة، وينطلق هذا النور ويشعل الشموع التي توزع على كل الموجودين من مندوبي كنائس الأرثوذكس.

لماذا يطلق على سبت الفرح سبت النور؟
يسمى سبت النور لأن فيه يخرج النور من القبر المقدس كل سنة بطريقة معجزية، ولذلك أسماه المسيحيون الشرقيون الأرثوذكس بسبت النور، وهذا لارتباطه بظهور النور المقدس بيوم السبت، ويستطيع كل إنسان حاضر في كنيسة القيامة في هذا اليوم أن يضئ شمعته من هذا النور المقدس.
ويرصد الكتاب بعض الشهادات التاريخية عن كنيسة القيامة، منها ما ذكره الطبري في كتابه "تاريخ الطبري" حيث قال: "في العهد الإسلامي بعد تسلم الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب مفاتيح بيت المقدس من البطريرك اليوناني "صفرونيوس" خطب الخليفة عمر في أهل بيت المقدس قائلًا: "يا أهل ايلياء لكم مالنا وعليكم ما علينا". ثم دعاه البطريرك لتفقد كنيسة القيامة، فلبى دعوته، وأدركته الصلاة وهو فيها فتلفت إلى البطريرك وقال له أين أصلي، فقال "مكانك صل" فقال: ما كان لعمر أن يصلي في كنيسة القيامة فيأتي المسلمون من بعدي ويقولون هنا صلى عمر ويبنون عليه مسجدًا. وابتعد عنها رمية حجر وفرش عباءته وصلى، وجاء المسلمون من بعده وبنوا على ذلك المكان مسجدًا المسمى بمسجد عمر. وأعطى عمر أهل بيت المقدس عهدًا مكتوبًا (العهدة العمرية) وكان ذلك في عام 15 هـ. لم يمس الفتح العربي عام ٦٣٨ م القبر المقدس بسوء وتمتع المسيحيون بالحرية الدينية التي كانت تتخللها بعض أعمال العنف." 
أما عام ١٠٠٩ م فقد أمر السلطان الحاكم بأمر الله بتدمير كنيسة القيامة، ومع ذلك فقد ظلت باقية حتى تاريخه. وفى عام ١٠٤٨ م نال الإمبراطور البيزنطي الإذن بإجراء بعض التصليحات.
كنيسة القيامة وظهور النور-مفتاح كنيسة القيامة
يرصد الباحثان بعد افتتاح مدينة القدس في 2 أكتوبر 1187م، بقيادة "صلاح الدين الأيوبي" ورغم أن بعض رجاله أشاروا عليه بهدم كنيسة القيامة، كي لا يبقى لمسيحيي الغرب حجة لغزو القدس، قام القائد الأيوبي بمعالجة النزاعات الطائفية المريرة بين المسيحيين في إطار خطته للحفاظ على الكنيسة، فعهد إلى عائلتين مسلمتين هما عائلتا جودة ونسيبة بمفاتيح كنيسة القيامة، فتحتفظ الأولى بالمفاتيح بينما تتولى الثانية فتح الكنيسة وإغلاقها. 
وقد جرى تنظيم دخول الطوائف الواحدة بعد الأخرى في يوم سبت النور من عام 1542م حسمًا للنزاع بين هذه الطوائف، وإلى اليوم يتولى آل جودة ونسيبة تنفيذ هذا التنظيم الذي أُقر في المحكمة الشرعية العثمانية بالقدس في حضور قضاة مسلمين وممثلين عن الطوائف المسيحية. 
ومنذ ثلاثين عامًا ونيف يقوم الفلسطيني المسلم "وجيه يعقوب نسيبة" بفتح وإغلاق باب كنيسة القيامة، وفقا لمراسم ثابتة تبدأ من استلامه المفتاح من أمين مفتاح كنيسة القيامة "عبد القادر جودة"، وسيره وسط كوكبة من رجال الدين الممثلين للطوائف المسيحية، الذين يدخلون الكنيسة وفقا لترتيب محدد ويغادرونها أيضا بنفس الترتيب.
مكونات القبر المقدس
يتكون القبر المقدس من غرفتين: غرفة الملاك وبها الحجر الذي جلس عليه الملاك وتكلم مع النسوة حاملات الطيب باكر الأحد، الغرفة الداخلية وبها القبر الممجد "القبر الخالي" على يمين الداخل، بالإضافة إلى كنيسة صغيرة للأقباط خلف القبر من الحديد المشغول والمذبح ملاصق للقبر مباشرة.
ظهور النور في القبر المقدّس
يرى المؤلفان أن هذه ظاهرة لا زالت تتكرّر حتى كتابة هذه السطور في عام 2011 م، وذلك وفق الشهادات التاريخية، منذ القرن الأول للميلاد. في كل سبت نور (سبت الفرح) من كل عام ظهرًا، وفقًا للتقويم الفصحي للأرثوذكس، تعود فتتكرّر أعجوبة النور الذي يظهر من القبر المقدّس في كنيسة القيامة المقدَّسة في القدس.
كيف تجري هذه الحادثة الثابتة على امتداد الزمن، اليوم؟
تفتيش القبر
في غروب يوم الجمعة العظيمة تجري عملية التحضير للحدث العظيم يُفَتَّش القبر المقدّس بدقّة للتأكد من عدم وجود أي مادة أو أداة يمكن أن تُحدث في المكان نارًا.
ختم القبر 
بعد ذلك تعمد السلطات المسئولة إلى ختم القبر المقدّس بالشمع والعسل. وتعمد كلٌّ من الجهات المشترِكة في المسئولية عن القبر المقدّس إلى طبع ختمها الخاص على مزيج الشمع والعسل.
بدء الاحتفال
يبدأ الاحتفال الخاص بفيض النور المقدّس الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرًا وفيه:
1- الطواف.
2- دخول بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس إلى القبر المقدّس.
3- الصلوات التي يؤدّيها الأب البطريرك طلبًا للنور المقدّس. تقليديًا، عند الظهر، يدخل بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس في تطواف يضمّ المتقدّمين في الكهنة والكهنة والشمامسة، إضافة إلى كاثوليكوس الأرمن فيما تُقرع الأجراس حزنًا. قبل أن يدخل البطريرك يحمل قنديل كنيسة القيامة إناء الزيت الذي يبقى مشتعلًا كل أيام السنة إلاّ في ذلك اليوم ليستضيء، ذاتيًا، من النور المقدّس.
يدخل البطريرك من المدخل الداخلي لكنيسة القدّيس يعقوب الرسول إلى كنيسة القيامة ويجلس على العرش البطريركي.
ثمّ يأتي، تباعًا، ممثِّلو الأرمن والأقباط وسواهم ويقبِّلون يمين البطريرك ليكون لهم بحسب التقليد، أن يتلقّوا النور المقدّس من يده بعد ذلك، مباشرة، يبدأ الطواف، فيكون على ثلاث دفعات حول القبر المقدّس.


ثمّ يقف البطريرك أمام القبر المقدّس حيث يكون الرسميّون واقفين.
نزع الختم
بعد الطواف يُنزع الختم عن القبر المقدّس
نزع ملابس البطريرك
ويَنزع البطريرك ملابسه الأسقفية إلاّ قميصه الأبيض.
يتقدّم منه كلٌّ من حاكم القدس ومدير الشرطة ويفتِّشانه أمام عيون الجميع ليُصار إلى التأكّد من أنّه لا يحمل شيئًا يشعل النار به داخل القبر المقدّس.
إطفاء الأنوار
كل الأنوار في كنيسة القيامة، إذ ذاك، تكون مطفأة. يدخل البطريرك حاملًا ربطتين من الشمع تضم ثلاثًا وثلاثين شمعة غير مضاءة إلى داخل القبر المقدّس.
صلاة البطريرك داخل القبر
يركع البطريرك ويصلّي وهو يتلو الطلبات الخاصة التي تلتمس من السيد المسيح له المجد أن يُرسِل نوره المقدّس نعمةَ تقديسٍ للمؤمنين.
ظهور النور
فجأة في الهدأة الكاملة، فيما البطريرك يصلّي، يُسمع أزيز وللحال، تقريبًا، تدفق شُهُبٌ زرقاء وبيضاء من النور المقدّس، من كل مكان، لتُشعل كل آنية الزيت المطفأة، عجائبيًا
كذلك في القبر المقدّس عينه، تشتعل الشموع التي حملها البطريرك وهو يصلّي تلقائيًا.
هتافات الناس
في تلك اللحظات تتصاعد هتافات المؤمنين وتنفجر دموع الفرح والإيمان من عيون الناس وقلوبهم. في الدقائق الأولى، بعد خروج البطريرك من القبر المقدّس ونقله النور المقدّس للشعب حيث كل واحد من الشعب يقف وبيده ربطة شمع ليشعلها من النور المقدس، ولا يكون النور المقدّس مُحرِقًا لبضع دقائق. بإمكان أيٍّ كان أن يمسّ نور ونار الشموع الثلاث والثلاثين ولا يحترق.
تحول النور إلى نار
في تلك الأثناء، يقوم الشعب الحاضر بتمرير أيديهم في النور ومسح وجوههم به كما ليغتسلوا. وكثيرون يتحدّثون عن مشاعر فائقة الوصف تنتابهم من جرّاء هذا الفعل، سلامًا عميقًا مفرحًا يفوق الإدراك. ثمّ بعد فترة من الوقت تتحول شعلة النور إلى شعلة من النار عادية.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مارس 2015)

*للرفع​*


----------

